# Apprenticeship Work



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

1. Contracts are based on hours in total, not per week. Due to the recession, some people in my company work 4 days at 8 hours, some work 5 days at 7.5 hours, and some (me) still work 5 days at 8 hours. Depends on the company I'd guess.

2. The company you work for may keep you for the duration of your apprenticeship, or you may get laid off and work for another company. The union will help you find another company if you are laid off, but you'll be on the book for other people looking for work which may be pretty long.


----------



## McD! (Mar 26, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> 1. Contracts are based on hours in total, not per week.


I see, so when I am picked up as an apprentice by a company it'll be for a designated amount of hours, and they'd determine a schedule based on that?


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Your "schedule" is what your local deems as a standards work week. Most locals have 40 hours, some might have 37.5 (half day Friday's). Your company may not give you 40 hours due to economic reasons, but that's just a company thing, not a union thing.


----------



## McD! (Mar 26, 2011)

Alright, I gotcha. Thank you very much good sir.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Right now your only on the list, you're not on the books. You can be on that list for a couple weeks to a couple of years. As long as a certain number of apprentices are on the books,, you won't be called up. 

When you do get called up, you will be dispatched to someone who needs a hand. That might a few days or a few years. When that project is over, you will be transfered to another project that contractor is doing, sent back to the hall, or asked to sit at home.


----------



## McD! (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, that makes sense.
What does it mean to be "sent back to the Hall"?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

McD! said:


> Thank you, that makes sense.
> What does it mean to be "sent back to the Hall"?


Means you sucked and they changed you out for someone else


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

The thing that amazes me with the union apprenticeships, (proof is all the questions on here of almost the same question) is that they dont tell you what you are getting into when you fill out the paperwork, or get selected. You often find out on the job, etc. I didnt get a tool list until I was a second year when I did my IBEW apprenticeship. I heard everyone talking about tool lists and thought they were full of BS......they were not!:laughing:


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Means you sucked and they changed you out for someone else


No, not really, it also might mean the contractor has no work and they have to lay you off.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> The thing that amazes me with the union apprenticeships, (proof is all the questions on here of almost the same question) is that they dont tell you what you are getting into when you fill out the paperwork, or get selected. You often find out on the job, etc. I didnt get a tool list until I was a second year when I did my IBEW apprenticeship. I heard everyone talking about tool lists and thought they were full of BS......they were not!:laughing:


When I started they explained all that to me and I got a tool list right off.. maybe things have changed or other locals are different but people are asking questions here that they should ask the apprenticeship before they sign their name.....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

If the union thing doesn't work out, you can always get a job at McD's.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rick567 said:


> No, not really, it also might mean the contractor has no work and they have to lay you off.


Very likely.


----------



## McD! (Mar 26, 2011)

Hippie said:


> they should ask the apprenticeship before they sign their name.....





Peter D said:


> If the union thing doesn't work out, you can always get a job at McD's.


Precisely why I'm asking. I've got a job currently, and just seeking clarification on the situation before I consider jumping ship... 
I thought of questions in the interview, but I thought of these after leaving.

Thank you all for the information.


----------

